# Monsanto Judgement Upheld



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on Bowman vs. Monsanto. This will have a much further reaching affect on Tech patents than just with agriculture. This was all brought about by one mans(Bowman) boisterous and braggado behaviour.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/monsanto_wins_seed_case_as_high_court_backs_patent_rights_BLMG/


----------

